# do airstones cause water to evaporate more quickly



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

maybe a dumb question....but i was just thinking about it. i just installed a air stone that runs along the back of my 150 and was wondering if running the air bubbles constantly would casue the water to evaporate anymore quickly.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

It shouldn't make any difference (do have a cover on your tank? , you would lose alot more water due to evaporation without a cover than with the airstones)


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

yea i have i cover. i dunno why i thought it would be an issue, but i figured i would ask anyways. thanks


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

it is heating up here is cali too so that could be it if your around here.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

dry air and heat will cause the fast evaporation


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

oh, if you guys are respoding to my other thread obout evaporation, this thread has nothing to do with that. in fact it wasnt even a problem with evaporation. it was a problem with my xp3 leaking. boooo

i was just wondering this (about the air stones) in general


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Your XP3 from where is it leaking?????


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Noe said:


> Your XP3 from where is it leaking?????:rock:


 my xp3 was leaking from under the handles. dont know why. maybe the seal was broken. but its fine now


----------

